# AGM battery emissions



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Freidberg wrote:
> 
> > The Deka Intimidator 9A31 AGM batteries (12v, 100ah @
> > C/20) in my Geo EV (www.austinev.org/evalbum/701)
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> --- Roger Stockton <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > As you are aware, your AGMs shouldn't emit any odour
> > when driving or charging. When driving, do you
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Freidberg wrote:
> 
> > Was it more of a tangy or rotten egg smell?
> 
> ...


----------

